# Tilgear Catalogue?



## bugbear

At the risk of seeming obtuse, how does one obtain such an item?

BugBear


----------



## Jake

Call them up and ask for one.


----------



## Alf

"What's the number?"
"It's in the catalo- Oh."

01707 873434, just in case :wink:

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Gary

Bugbear

Give them a ring. I have just taken a delivery of some of their goods and at the time of order I requested a new catalogue. I was informed they were currently out of print and were awaiting a new one to be printed.
I was promised delivery when the new one arrived so let us know if they send you one out. It will be a good indication on how they look after existing customers.


Gary


----------



## Philly

I also gave them a call recently and apologised for ordering from the "old" catalogue (I think it's 2004??)
Old Boy sheepishly admits that it is their CURRENT one...... :roll: 
Supposedly the new one is due soon.
I do wish they would attempt a website-they have so much tasty stuff, hidden away. I recently bought a ralston chair shave (very similar to Alf's homebuilt one) never seen it mentioned in the catalogue or bullet-ins.
Cheers
Philly


----------



## Colin C

Hi all
I have been going to Tilgear for years and they look after they customers but can be slow at getting new catalogues printed ( the one before this was being used for about 6 years :shock: ).
I used top go there at lest once a month with friends from work, the friday rush was fun ( we finished at 3.30pm and they closed at 5pm, but as long as you where in the door before that, they would not kick you out  )


----------



## Alf

Philly":1xdpbt23 said:


> I recently bought a ralston chair shave (very similar to Alf's homebuilt one) never seen it mentioned in the catalogue or bullet-ins.


The move must be taking it's toll, Philly; no picture, no gloat?! :shock: 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Philly

It's my new-found maturity......... :roll: :lol: 
Decent pics and a review to follow-here's a hint of it in the centre of this pic.





It is such a handy little thing-I've been using it instead of a block plane for cleaning up.
Cheers
Philly  
P.s.-Take a look here for the current "state" of play :wink: 
http://www.philsville.co.uk/images/move/DSCF3130.jpg


----------



## Alf

Philly":21uh1m7b said:


> It's my new-found maturity......... :roll: :lol:


Funny what turns up behind the bookshelves when you're packing up, eh? :wink: :lol: Nothing like a tidy workshop either, and (all together now) "that's nothing like a tidy workshop" :lol: Commiserations though; what a 'mare. 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Mike.C

Philly whats the Leigh 1600D doing underneath the bench? I thought that you were a Rat Man, or is it simple the best of both worlds?

Cheers

Mike


----------



## Philly

Um...eh......uhhhhhh...... 8-[ 
I'm just greedy, Mike. :roll: 
Philly


----------



## David C

I recieved a nice new, bang up to date TILGEAR catalogue, yesterday.

Is this gloatworthy?

Considering replacing my float glass flattening plate with a small granite surface plate, as these are so relatively affordable.

I always advise students to check L-N prices with Tilgear, as they are often significantly more reasonable......this has also applied to many other useful items. Wet & dry, Good quality Japanese steel rulers, Stanley no. 80, simple tunable marking gauges, etc. etc. There are many other hard to find items there, as well.

David Charlesworth


----------



## Nick W

David,

That's not gloatworthy, it's favouristism. :x


----------



## Alf

David C":1xq91tg4 said:


> I recieved a nice new, bang up to date TILGEAR catalogue, yesterday.
> 
> Is this gloatworthy?


Oooo, I think you have to feel immediately compelled to place an order for maximum gloatage.  

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Jarviser

David C":wg0u1f76 said:


> I recieved a nice new, bang up to date TILGEAR catalogue, yesterday.
> Is this gloatworthy?



It's a miracle! Does your toast land marmalade side up too? 
Never lend it to anyone - I did, never got it back, and I've been waiting 6 months for a new one. They do some excellent prices and offers - I just wish I could find out what they have in now....


----------



## Colin C

Jarviser":1w89bpzw said:


> It's a miracle! Does your toast land marmalade side up too?
> Never lend it to anyone - I did, never got it back, and I've been waiting 6 months for a new one. They do some excellent prices and offers - I just wish I could find out what they have in now....



Well you might know soon as I will be going there soon, to get a new catalogue and see what I need too


----------



## bugbear

David C":3n72wlyy said:


> Considering replacing my float glass flattening plate with a small granite surface plate, as these are so relatively affordable.



And so useful for "proper" flattening of planes :lol: 

http://www.geocities.com/plybench/flatten.html

And (bizarrely) cheaper than a straight edge of comparable length and accuracy.

BugBear (who used coarse AlZi instead of files for the metal removing last time he flattened a plane)


----------



## Noel

The Tilgear catalogue arrived this morning so I imagine most people on their mailing list should have one by now.


----------



## Colin C

I have not got mine yet  ( will have to go have talk with the guy I know upstairs :roll: [-(  )


----------



## Alf

A copy has even made it's way down to Cornwall, so evidently the London postal "service" has struck again, Colin.  

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Colin C

Well Alf 
you win some, you lose some :shock: :roll:


----------



## Nick W

No, there is definite favouritism going on here. [-( Where's mine :evil:


----------



## dennyk

I recieved my 2006/2007 Tilgear Catalogue this morning.

I must be on the correct Mailing list


----------



## Scott

Me too!


----------



## gidon

Don't worry Nick - I haven't had mine yet either .
Cheers
Gidon


----------



## Philly

Not had mine either-mind you, I did moan that they don't have a web-site :lol: 
Philly  
_On diaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaal-uuuuuuuupppppppp_


----------



## tombo

must be on the mailing list twice ive got two :shock:


----------



## Aled Dafis

I can beat that, I got three!!!

What do they say about buses??


----------



## Alf

Still only got one but I'm concerned that I'm feeling next to no desire to place an order. 8-[ Is there something wrong with me or is it just rather same old same old?

Cheers, Alf

P.S. I typed this especially slowly for your benefit, Phil, you being on dial-up and all... :wink:


----------



## Philly

Thhaankssss Alllfff! :wink: :lol: 
Philllyy


----------



## bugbear

Alf":1l1gkwm0 said:


> Still only got one but I'm concerned that I'm feeling next to no desire to place an order. 8-[ Is there something wrong with me or is it just rather same old same old?



You've just got everything!

Or is that Philly?

BugBear


----------



## Alf

bugbear":3qs91hf8 said:


> You've just got everything!
> 
> Or is that Philly?


That's _definitely_ Philly. [-( 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## bugbear

Alf":384zmdd2 said:


> bugbear":384zmdd2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've just got everything!
> 
> Or is that Philly?
> 
> 
> 
> That's _definitely_ Philly. [-(
Click to expand...


http://www.cornishworkshop.co.uk/album/ ... p?album=10
http://www.cornishworkshop.co.uk/album/ ... p?album=18

Further comment would be superfluous!

BugBear (with no such incriminating photographs on his website)


----------



## Alf

Ah, but I don't own quite a few of those any more. [-X 

_Anyway_ that wasn't my point (she says, swiftly changing the subject). My point is that, while I do not by any stretch of the imagination have examples of the entire Tilgear catalogue <i>chez</i> Alf, there's nothing there that I feel compelled to go "ooo, I could do with one of those" to any degree that makes me actually want to buy anything. Naturally there are a few things that'd be nice to have but I'm not going to sigh over my lack of ownership of same. There's no wow-factor, if you see what I mean.

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Colin C

Alf
Its good you dont live near there then as I think that might change if you went there :wink:


----------



## Alf

Possibly. Although usually when I see desirable items _en masse_ I turn into a slack-jawed gibbering wreck and spend so much time wiping my chin I don't have time to spend money.

Okay, _don't_ believe me then...  :lol:

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Colin C

But Alf I do believe you :roll: :^o


----------



## Colin C

I am loved again 8-[ \/ 
I got mine today


----------



## Nick W

Grrrrrrrrr :twisted:


----------



## Woody Alan

I'm not surprised some people aren't getting the catalogue, mine came today with an address sheet for someone else underneath my address sheet, so I guess they won't be getting their copy.

Alan


----------



## Philly

Mine turned up yesterday! In colour, too.
They'll be getting a website next.......  
Philly


----------



## nonidentity

I phoned on Thursday and lef message.

Received in post this morning!

Isn't that good 
:lol: 

But still same methods of ordering! Wish they would get with it :wink:


----------



## paulm

Excited by the Tilgear "buzz" on this thread I duly went to the bother of getting their phone number and ringing up for the catalogue (no website, how quaint !  ), and sure enough the catalogue turned up a few days later.

Had a quick skim through and wondered what all the fuss was about ! :? 

Didn't seem to do much that isn't available else where or perhaps I need to give it a bit more quality time and look properly. Or is it that the prices are better than elsewhere ? Again I haven't really looked at these seriously either, but actually, not sure I can be bothered with having to ring up or post off orders unless they are a bit special in some respects.

Whats all the fuss about, what have I missed ? :?  

Cheers, Paul.


----------



## Scott

chisel":1itfyr7z said:


> Whats all the fuss about, what have I missed ? :?



Not a thing I'd imagine! Their special offers are worth looking out for though because you can get some great deals in them


----------



## mr

How does one become aware of their special offers?


----------



## Noel

They'll send you a flyer a few times per year now that you are on their mailing list.


----------



## mailee

Alf":2vzpsq4d said:


> "What's the number?"
> "It's in the catalo- Oh."
> 
> 01707 873434, just in case :wink:
> 
> Cheers, Alf


 Ah so they are still in business! Thanks for that ALF. I used to use them many years ago and lost track of them. I shall order a copy today.


----------



## Scott

I came home last week to find three catalogues here, not to mention the one that went to my work address in the UK. I must be on the list of people who get a catalogue for every order they've ever placed! :shock:


----------



## Alf

Scott":15isqpfp said:


> I came home last week to find three catalogues here, not to mention the one that went to my work address in the UK. I must be on the list of people who get a catalogue for every order they've ever placed! :shock:


I must be too. I only got one. :lol:


----------



## Nick W

As this thread got bumped, it reminded me to 'phone them and request a catalogue. I'm obviously not one of the favoured few with a catalogue per order (though that's probably just as well, don't want posty to get a hernia delivering them), but one would have been nice.  :lol:


----------

